# C'est en + participe présent +que



## Lolinette

Bonjour à tous,

je voudrais savoir comment traduire la forme "C'est en +vb au participe présent... que + ..."


Par exemple, "c'est en allant à Marseille que j'ai rencontré ma soeur."

Merci à vous, bonne journée


----------



## soy-yo

Juste une question.

Il (ou elle) a rencontré sa soeur où, à Marseille ou sur le trajet pour aller à  Marseille ? Mais je chipote peut-être, tu veux peut-être tout simplement :

C'est en étudiant que ...
C'est en faisant que ....

En el sentido.

Haciendo se aprende. (Espero que no me equivoque)


----------



## lpfr

Fue yendo a Marsella que encontré mi hermana.
  Es estudiando que se aprende.


----------



## Lolinette

Ok, merci pour la réponse.

Mais ce ne serait pas: "fue yendo a Marsella que encuentré a mi hermana" ?


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

En ce qui concerne "encontrar", pas de diphtongue au prétérit >> *encontré*


----------



## Lolinette

oui merci, honte à moi.

Mais peux tu me confirmer la présence du "a" pour le COD de personne ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

... fue cuando encontré a mi hermana / me encontré con mi hermana.

Todo depende también del sentido de "rencontrer" (hasard ou rendez-vous?)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## soy-yo

Bien sûr! N'oublies pas le "cuando". Heureusement que Gevy est là !

Fue yendo a Marsella cuando ....
Fue en Marsella donde ....

En francés, sólo tenemos el "que":

"C'est en rentrant du Bois de Boulogne que j'ai rencontré Félicie"


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pose d'abord la question. Où/ quand/ comment et tu traduis le *que* (jamais *que*, sinon c'est un solécisme) par _donde/cuando/como._
Fais aussi attention à mettre le _c'est_ au même temps que ton verbe principal.


----------



## clara83

Bonjour à tous, 
j'ai toujours du mal à traduire l'expression c'est en + participe présent en espagnol. Voici la phrase que je dois traduire:

"C’est en étendant la notion « d’économie » à l’échelle macro-sociale et en développant une science macroéconomique que l’on a commencé de voir dans la consommation une fin en soi."

Voici ma proposition:
Fue cuando se amplió la noción "de economía" a escala macrosocial y cuando se desarrolló una ciencia macroeconómica que empezamos a ver en el consumo un fin en sí mismo.

Est-ce juste?

Merci


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour Clara et bienvenue parmi nous.

Ce n'est pas tant "en +pp" qui te pose problème mais de le combiner avec c'est... que.

Regarde depuis le début le fil auquel j'ai fusionné ta question.

D'abord c'est... que. Lis attentivement le post #9 de Gurb
Ensuite en +pp :
 gérondif  s'il s'agit de manière et al + infinitif s'il s'agit de temps.

Tu réessaies ?


----------



## clara83

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse Paquit&

J'ai bien relu, et voici ma proposition qui me semble tout de même un peu étrange...

Fue ampliando la noción "de economía" a escala macrosocial y desarrollando una ciencia macroeconómica cuando empezamos a ver en el consumo un fin en sí mismo.


----------



## Paquita

Si tu utilises "cuando" en fin de phrase, c'est parce que tu indiques une notion de temps ; il faut alors "al ampliar..."
Si tu utilises "ampliando" en début de phrase, c'est parce que tu indiques une notion de manière, il faut alors "como" en fin de phrase.

Mes(rares..) notions d'économie ne me permettent pas de t'en dire plus, je ne sais pas si "en" signifie "à partir du moment où" ou "de cette façon".


----------



## clara83

Merci beaucoup, 

j'utiliserai donc al ampliar, puis cuando. Je me suis posée la même question, c'est pourquoi j'avais changer le "como" de la fin de la phrase par un "cuando" mais comme tu l'as si bien fait remarquer, cela ne sonne pas juste du tout.
J'opterai donc pour le al ampliar suivi du cuando.

Ces réponses m'ont été très utiles, muchas gracias!


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Relis bien la phrase et pose la question: quand a-t-on commencé ou comment a-t-on _commencé de voir_. Il me semble difficile de voir "en développant" et "en étendant" comme des circonstances temporelles, ne crois-tu pas? Reste alors la circonstance de manière.


----------



## clara83

C'est vrai... Je suis fâchée avec le "como" car la phrase semble bizarre, mais je dois avouer que vu sous cet angle, il doit bien s'agir d'une circonstance de manière... 

Merci!


----------



## jackson3

Je veux traduire : C'est en pensant aller à l'école qu'il s'était réveillé ce matin . 

J'ai traduis : Era pensando en ir a la escuela por qué se había despertado esta mañana .

Aurais-je plutôt du mettre cómo , para qué ?


----------



## Marie3933

On peut dire _"Fue... por lo que..."_ pour mettre en relief une cause (je ne sais pas si dans ta phrase, "en pensant..." exprime vraiment la cause), ou _"Fue... cuando..."_ pour mettre en relief le temps, mais ce n'est pas aussi fréquent qu'en français. La formule de mise en évidence "C'est... que" est un gallicisme.


----------



## jackson3

donc pas de por qué ni de  para qué ?


----------



## Marie3933

jackson3 said:


> donc pas de por qué ni de  para qué ?


Non. _Por qué_ et _para qué_ sont des interrogatifs.


----------



## jackson3

merci !


----------

